# PLEASE tell me this is an insane idea.



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

We are tentatively expecting baby #3 this fall. I drive a Honda Accord right now with ds1 in a Nautilus and ds2 RF in an Alpha Omega. Ds2 will still be RF when the new baby arrives.

DH is on an "I hate debt!" kick and doesn't want to buy a new car. We still owe about $2500 on my car, which we'll be paying off with my tax return. He wants to (wait for it....) put ds1 and his seat in the front in order to avoid buying a new car.

Is that even legal??? I am going to veto the idea regardless, but dh thinks that I'm saying no to the idea so that I can go out and get a swag new SUV.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldn't. Is he talking about putting the new baby in the front? That seems even worse than one of the other kids, but again, I wouldn't put any of them there unless you absolutely had no choice.

Can't you fit 3 in a row in the back of your accord? We did with an even smaller car. I'd buy new seats to make it work.

ETA: I just noticed he is talking about your oldest. Still, I would get a new seat (or 3 if you have to) to fit all of the kids in the back. You could put DS1 in a HBB if necessary, and have a better chance of fitting the other two rear-facing.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I have no idea what seats would be small enough to do 3 across. With the seats we have now, there is probably only 6 inches between them.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

You could try 3 radians. We have had a variety of seats 3 across, in several different vehicles. I'm not all that familiar with Accords, but thought they were bigger as far as sedans. The smallest car we fit 3 in a row in was a Mazda Protege (and the back seat is similar to a honda civic).

I bet you could get some great ideas from techs and others here or on car-seat.org to fit 3 in a row. you don't need a new car right away, and you certainly don't have to put one kid in the front.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Three seats (probably not including a Nautilus or an Alpha Omega) can certainly fit in an Accord, and while it may be an outlay of cash, it will be less than a new car.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

We had three car seats fit into our Avalon back seat. The Avalon is probably a little bit wider but I don't know. We had a True Fit and two Cosco seats. It's worth a shot.

But we did wind up upgrading to a larger vehicle-- we found a 2002 Windstar that DH got for $2000 on craigslist. It has some minor dents and scratches and a little bit more mileage, but it works great for us! (We just would've scratched it up anyway, lol!) Just an idea!


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree to try to find seats that will fit three across.

If that doesn't work, and your dh is on a "no more debt" fix, then perhaps finding a car that fits your needs that you can pay for in full, or one you can pay off in a year or so would be a good compromise.

Just don't put a kid in the front seat!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I bet you can get 3-across in that car. It has a pretty big backseat. The Nauti would definitely have to go though. If the oldest still has some growing room, 3 radians would probably be ideal. Maybe 2 radians plus a turbobooster if the oldest is ready for that. Either way, DS1 in the middle with the younger kids RF on either side....


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Three Radians would be much easier than 2 Radians and a booster, since it's a pain to buckle a booster when it's a tight fit.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Your oldest is 4? And your husband wants to risk injury or death because.....he wants to save a few bucks? All CPSTs will tell you that children under 12-13 are safest in the back. A child can be severely injured or killed with the force of a deploying airbag in a frontal crash.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I distinctly remember fitting 3 seats across the back of my 93 Honda Civic- surely you can find 3 seats that fit in the back of the Accord?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Forward facing in front of an airbag isn't that big of a deal. It's not ideal, but not super deadly like RF in front of an airbag. If someone does need to go up front, it's the oldest harnessed child, with the front seat pushed back as far as it will go.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i don't know how an accord backseat compares to a cr-v but i can fit a RF roundabout and two FF radians back there.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you install any forward facing car seats in the front seat? I'd have to look at a manual, but I'm sure ours forbid it, not just advise against it.

It's hard to get dealerships to disable airbags and unless you have a newer car with a display that tells you, would you trust anyone but the dealer to do it (and even then I'd be double and triple checking!), but aside from the airbag issue, most infant buckets can be installed in front seats. If you look what happens in a crash with a forward facing seat then I'm thinking a rear facing infant is going to be better than a 4yr old in the front, but it's probably not clear cut, a 12yr old not needing a seat is definitely better in the front than a rear facing baby, but where it switches over isn't clear cut and I doubt there is good evidence given the emphasis placed on having children in the back.

However, if you can fit an adult and two seats in the back, you can almost certainly fit 3 seats, we have a Kia Rio, which has very curved cushions in the back, and corresponding position of the LATCH anchors, we couldn't fit an adult in the back regardless of the seats, when even my husband managed to squeeze in the middle of the back seat of a tiny Chevy Avio, because it's rear seat is flat. I'm not familiar with the Accord, but from what others are saying it sounds like 3 seats in the back isn't out of the question. The arms on boosters, plus the difficulty in buckling them in a tight situation means all kids being harnessed is likely to be the way to go. Alternating RF with FF also helps the fit, so the two RF kids would be on the outside, with the 4yr old in the middle.

Our Kia Rio was our only car, we had no debt on it, but it's value was only around $2000. Looking on kbb.com and similar sites, it seemed like Dodge Caravans were a possible cheap buy, which would reliably fit 3 kids because very old ones are available as they were one of the first minivans on the market. Kia Sedonas don't go back quite as far, but Kias devalue very quickly, so the old ones were cheap. DH also insisted on no debt and thus waited until the very end to buy anything, allowing us to watch what was available, though it caused me quite a lot of anxiety.

Someone rearended us about 6wks before DD was born, we were a bit cheeky, but as the damage was only cosmetic and the trade in value was even less than the private sale value of our Rio, we took the money, but didn't do the repair. Other helpful things also happened and God rewarded DH's patience and commitment to being debt free, we were richly blessed with not just an adequate car, but our dream car, an 8 seater Toyota Sienna.


----------



## piratemere (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm new to the 'more than one carseat' game, but is it only bad to have a kid in the front seat because of the risk of the airbag? Could you disable the airbag and have it be perfectly safe? I have a 2 seater truck that I drive occasionally that doesn't have an airbag, and I have put my son in the front seat of it. Is that bad? (I don't even know if you can disable an airbag, but if you can, would it be safe?)


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

besides the danger factors - how would ever go anywhere together as a family? You'd always have to take two cars....that would add up - gas/mileage/wear and tear/parking fees/tolls, etc.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyvangy* 
I'm new to the 'more than one carseat' game, but is it only bad to have a kid in the front seat because of the risk of the airbag? Could you disable the airbag and have it be perfectly safe? I have a 2 seater truck that I drive occasionally that doesn't have an airbag, and I have put my son in the front seat of it. Is that bad? (I don't even know if you can disable an airbag, but if you can, would it be safe?)

You can put a RF seat in the front seat as long as there is either a) no air bag or b) and air bag that can be *disabled with a key*. *A sensor cannot be trusted to not deploy in a crash.*

As far as FF goes in the front seat, it's ok, if needed. I wouldn't do it willingly, but in an emergency yes you can put a harnessed, forward-facing child in the front vehicle seat. Front seats are included in the laws regarding seatbelts, so, unlike the driver's seat, the passenger seat will have a locking belt.

The teaching in the US right now is that the back seat is always safer, given that it's the furthest point from any potential impact points. Most crashes are frontal crashes, or rear-impact crashes, and the back seat would be the safest place to be.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Trust me, you can put 3 carseats back there.
NOT a nautilus or alpha omega, but you can get 3-across, and while it'll cost you, it'll be significantly less than a new vehicle. Although, if it won't put uundue pressure on your family finances,m I di highly suggest you get a minivan or 3-ro\w vehicle, because it does suck having 3 across, lol.
MYM car actually has similar specs to yours, ,and my kids ride in a nauti and AOE as their primary seats....No way are you getting anything else in there, lol.
I'd say something like a radian to RF in the middle, a coccorro to RF behind one of the frront seats, and a radian or maestro to FF your older child would work.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I drive a honda CRV (an '03, so not the new, bug one) and it is built on the same frame as a civic. I fit 3 across in the back. 3 Radians would fit, for sure.

Now that I have 4 kids I have one in front for short trips to and from school--and I hate it. Hate it. We only have another week before we can buy our mini van









I wouldn't have a child in the front as a permanent arrangement. It just isn't worth the risk.

It isn't too bad having 3 across. T







kids get used to it. We did it for the past 3 years









But, you could probably trade in your car and get a used mini van for not too much (it's not like getting a brand new car).


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Ditto what others have said, plus...

Evenflo Maestro is a lower cost seat that is comparable to the Graco Nautilus, and it is much narrower (and $80 through Sears).

In my state, it IS illegal to have a child 12 or under in the front seat. I'm pretty sure that if you have a truck w/o a useable back seat, you're exempt, but I'm not sure.

GL and congrats!

mrsfru


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Trust me, you can put 3 carseats back there.
NOT a nautilus or alpha omega, but you can get 3-across, and while it'll cost you, it'll be significantly less than a new vehicle. Although, if it won't put uundue pressure on your family finances,m I di highly suggest you get a minivan or 3-ro\w vehicle, because it does suck having 3 across, lol.
MYM car actually has similar specs to yours, ,and my kids ride in a nauti and AOE as their primary seats....No way are you getting anything else in there, lol.
I'd say something like a radian to RF in the middle, a coccorro to RF behind one of the frront seats, and a radian or maestro to FF your older child would work.

Pretty much







: to all of this. I have 3 across the back seat of my Mazda Protege... but I'm always glad it's just to run the daycare kids around town - anything longer and I'd lose my mind with the poking and the touching and all.

If you decide to pursue 3 across your car, at least one Radian is going to be required, if not two. I have a FF radian, a FF Scenera and a RF True Fit in my car.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
In my state, it IS illegal to have a child 12 or under in the front seat. I'm pretty sure that if you have a truck w/o a useable back seat, you're exempt, but I'm not sure.

States with a backseat law have a "when practical to do so" clause. So, in the OP's case, if she had 4 kids, it would be legal to have one up front. Of course, trucks and sports cars with no back seats would also be exempt. But in this case, since 3-across in the back seat is totally doable, it would be pretty borderline on the law issue.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Ok, so I can get three back there. Awesome. (Although I think it'll really suck space wise. I already feel really crowded.







)

Anyway, I know a lot of car seats that say "5-40 pounds" or whatever don't really fit NBs all that well. So if we were to get 3 Radians to go across the back, does a Radian really fit a NB in a way that is ok? I still have the Graco Safeseat from ds2 and I really do prefer a bucket the first few months, especially as this will be a fall baby, but if it won't fit, it won't fit.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick* 
Ok, so I can get three back there. Awesome. (Although I think it'll really suck space wise. I already feel really crowded.







)

Anyway, I know a lot of car seats that say "5-40 pounds" or whatever don't really fit NBs all that well. So if we were to get 3 Radians to go across the back, does a Radian really fit a NB in a way that is ok? I still have the Graco Safeseat from ds2 and I really do prefer a bucket the first few months, especially as this will be a fall baby, but if it won't fit, it won't fit.

I would try with two Radians, or a Radian and a Maestro and the safeseat. The worst thing that can happen is it doesn't fit and you'll have to buy another Radian. (And yes, the Radian does take newborns well. It's all in the bottom slot height.)

And I totally feel you on the crowded thing... DH hates it!


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick* 
Ok, so I can get three back there. Awesome. (Although I think it'll really suck space wise. I already feel really crowded.







)

Anyway, I know a lot of car seats that say "5-40 pounds" or whatever don't really fit NBs all that well. So if we were to get 3 Radians to go across the back, does a Radian really fit a NB in a way that is ok? I still have the Graco Safeseat from ds2 and I really do prefer a bucket the first few months, especially as this will be a fall baby, but if it won't fit, it won't fit.

Give 2 radians and the safe seat a try. We successfully had dd & ds1 ffing in radians and ds2 rfing in a snugride in our Jetta. I think the jetta is smaller than an accord, too.

It is a tremendous PITA to do 3 across though. If you can afford it I'd strongly suggest getting a minivan. We've been doing 3 across for over a year now and it sucks.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I also think you might be able to fit 2 radians and 1 safeseat back there. It's worth a shot, anyway. The radian would fit a newborn fine, but I also prefer an infant seat for at least the first few months.

oh, and I never said it before, but congrats!


----------

